#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > مشکل: غیرفعال شدن عضویت

## Mohsenbehrad

باعرض سلام وخسته نباشید به مدیران عزیز لطفا عضویت بنده رابررسی بفرمایید چون که نمی تونم وارد سایت شوم خواستم اگه مشکلی هست درجریان باشم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ali m.g

> باعرض سلام وخسته نباشید به مدیران عزیز لطفا عضویت بنده رابررسی بفرمایید چون که نمی تونم وارد سایت شوم خواستم اگه مشکلی هست درجریان باشم


سلام.الان که آنلاین هستید و ظاهرا مشکل عضویتتونه. که اگر تمدید نیاز داره میبایست تمدید اشتراک کنید و اگر انجام دادید فیش واریزی رو به آقای نکویی پیام بدین تا اعمال بشه.موفق باشید

----------


## Mohsenbehrad

خیلی ازشماممنونم من حق عضویت رودادم وهنوزیک سال نشده

----------


## ali m.g

> خیلی ازشماممنونم من حق عضویت رودادم وهنوزیک سال نشده


پس به آقای نکویی با پیام اطلاع بدین

----------


## Mohsenbehrad

چشم ممنون

----------


## KHAKBIZAN

چرا عضویت من را  غیر فعال کردین این چه نحوه مدیریت کردنه

----------


## V.GHAEDY

سلام 
کاربری شما فعال است .چه مشکلی دارید ؟

----------

